# Corpsed 5' Spirit Store Skeleton



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Went to Spirit for some latex and found this hanging on an end cap. Just knew this prop had potential.










http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gt-5-hanging-skeleton/

Some latex, spider web in a bag and some stain and voila!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ewwww! :lolkin: this looks excellant!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow that corpsing job makes him/her look INFESTED!..... with something that is either eating or dissolving flesh... VERY Cool interpretation Miles apart from the "Beef jerky, Crispy, or bloody versions, which I still love


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool..I love it..


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I just picked up the same skeleton myself. I'd be happy if my corpse job comes out half as good as yours. Looks awesome.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody! 

This was a fun project and I'm really excited about how well it turned out. Just might have to do another one


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gross, and I mean that in a good way


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

A little creative power and elbow grease goes a long long way.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

kprimm said:


> A little creative power and elbow grease goes a long long way.


Using the fake spider webbing as a base made this really easy.

I just cut it up into smaller pieces for the area I was working with and then stretched it across. Used some small cheap paint brushes from harbor freight and basically painted the latex on.

I probably made some of it thicker than I actually needed (used about 2 qts of latex), but this was a first attempt with this method. After I corpsed everything to my liking, I mixed some golden pine and red mahogany stain for the color I wanted and then rubbed it on.

Total cost was less than $100. Not including tax, it was $49 for the skelly, $2 for webbing, less than a $1 for the amount of brushes used, $32 for latex and I already had the stain, but probably a couple bucks for the amount I used.

Other than being a little short at 5' I think this is a great alternative to a $139 bucky. It's lighter so will work well on a pneumatic prop and honestly I think the final product turned out as well if not better than some of the corpsed buckies I've seen.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just discovered here on the forum, (Thanks Allen H) that the skelly I used is a Pitini skeleton can be purchased at Walgreens for $30!

I picked up 2 more at lunch


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I saw those skellies yesterday at Spirit and almost bought one. What is your overall impression of it? Fairly well built/sturdy? You can't go wrong for the price but since you bought one, how do you think it is in terms of value? Thanks!
Corpse job looks great btw!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

-i bought 2 from walgreens, and to be on the safe side, i drilled a couple holes through the shoulder blades and hip bone (along with arms and legs) and used some wire to make the connection more secure.... -it looked like the joints would definitely fall apart over time.... -it took all of 10 minutes to do both, and I figured i would not have any missing arms or legs down the road..... ec


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> I saw those skellies yesterday at Spirit and almost bought one. What is your overall impression of it? Fairly well built/sturdy? You can't go wrong for the price but since you bought one, how do you think it is in terms of value? Thanks!
> Corpse job looks great btw!


I liked it well enough to buy 2 more today.

If it breaks or falls apart then I'll have pieces to put together or pieces to use on other props. Being plastic it will out last other props I've paid a lot more for and should be easy enough to mend/fix if needed with wire, glue, etc....

Key points for me were in no specific order:
Inexpensive
Plastic - easy to repair/reinforce
Looks pretty decent
Easily posable
Lightweight (good for pneumatics)

And thanks for the kudos!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess I chose the wrong thread to look at while eating.... He's disgusting, and I mean that in a good way of course!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I picked one of these guys up today and really like him. They have one more and I'm seriously considering getting it as well. Nice detail and a good size.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice corpsing job, he looks entirely disgusting.


----------

